# Had the urge for a leg of lamb...



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 7, 2020)

Good morning!  Yesterday, I had an urge for lamb.  The sweet nature of the meat and tenderness of a filet had me hooked.  Of course, wife rolls her eyes and wishes me luck, but always seems to enjoy the end result.
Here goes:
Started with an upper leg portion.  Removed some hard fat and removed the bone essentially butterflying it.















Massaged it into a trussed roll and dry brined it with about 1/4 tsp kosher salt per pound.  Normally I do 1/2 tsp for a dry brine, but this wasn't a full brine operation.  I'm putting more in oil later as part of the rub, so I do not want too much salt.  Let sit for ~4 hrs.






About 2 hours prior to the smoke, I made the rub.  It consisted of 10 minced garlic cloves, 2t black pepper, 1/2t Kosher salt, 3T chopped rosemary, 2T olive oil, and 2t of Dijon Mustard.  It smelled like the Dijon was completely overpowering the rub, however after about 2 hours, it melded in and was more of a background note.   I rubbed it on just before going in the smoker at 250 degrees.  Kind of looked like a sick corn poo dookie.






When internal temp hit 135, after about 2.5 hours, I let it rest until internal temp was 142, and then sliced.  Served with Basmati Rice and some Garlic Butter Kale.  Delicious!


----------



## JCAP (Dec 7, 2020)

That looks really good!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 7, 2020)

YEAP!!! Looks good!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice job I haven't had any lamb for a long time. Nobody in my house now would eat it. Yours looked great.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2020)

That looks perfect, nice piece of work Tucker, Like. I'm thinking lamb myself today and will just pick up a tiny 3lb boneless at Sam's Club, my wife doesn't touch the stuff. I usually like to just punch a ton of garlic slivers into them and tie on some rosemary. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job I haven't had any lamb for a long time. Nobody in my house now would eat it. Yours looked great. Warren



Get some loin chops Warren, let the others eat hot dogs. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 7, 2020)

That looks perfectly cooked Tucker.  Excellent work, and I bet it was as delicious as it looked.  I'm the only one here that eats Lamb as well, so we don't have it either.  May take Ray's advice and get some chops.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Yup that will work. But would have to be when I'm home alone.     

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice work there.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 7, 2020)

Beautiful !!


----------



## sandyut (Dec 7, 2020)

OMG that looks soooo good!


----------



## kit s (Dec 7, 2020)

Wow perfect


----------



## normanaj (Dec 7, 2020)

Perfect!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 7, 2020)

Treat that lamb like a boss!! Looks delicious man nice job!


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 7, 2020)

That plate looks delicious! Like!


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That looks perfect, nice piece of work Tucker, Like. I'm thinking lamb myself today and will just pick up a tiny 3lb boneless at Sam's Club, my wife doesn't touch the stuff. I usually like to just punch a ton of garlic slivers into them and tie on some rosemary. RAY


Absolutely go for it!  I was craving it.  I've seen the garlic slivers inserted, that's pretty excellent too.  I was just feeling lazy this time.



MJB05615 said:


> That looks perfectly cooked Tucker. Excellent work, and I bet it was as delicious as it looked. I'm the only one here that eats Lamb as well, so we don't have it either. May take Ray's advice and get some chops.


I'm surprised to see so many people here say that they are the only ones who eat lamb.  Curious, do people not like lamb?


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 7, 2020)

Thank you all for the compliments! :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for the like Tucker it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 7, 2020)

That's a thing of beauty! Perfectly done. I'm a fan of Lamb from young. Unfortunately my Wife and kids are not...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 7, 2020)

Tucker, thanks for the like, they're very appreciated.  I guess it's an acquired taste.  As a kid we had Lamb stew occasionally, and I didn't like it, nor do I like it now.  But always liked and still do to this day Leg of Lamb, Lamb Chops, etc.  I'm also a little surprised how many on here are the only ones in their house that eats it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm not a real religious person but I think there is something in the good book against eating lamb. Not sure but I think I'm right so don't shot me down for miss information.

Warren


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 7, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's a thing of beauty! Perfectly done. I'm a fan of Lamb from young. Unfortunately my Wife and kids are not...JJ


Thank you!  I really got into lamb when I stayed a few months in Israel.  Stayed in Tel Aviv and commuted to Ashdod... they really know how to do lamb in the middle east. 
I'm really surprised to hear so many people don't like lamb?  I just have to wonder if they've just never had it properly served...???  I have no idea.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 8, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm not a real religious person but I think there is something in the good book against eating lamb. Not sure but I think I'm right so don't shot me down for miss information.
> 
> Warren


It would appear pig is a no, but sheep (lamb) is a yes.   Deuteronomy 14.  
"
3 Don’t eat anything the Lord hates. 4 Here are the only animals you can eat. You can eat oxen, sheep, goats, 5 deer, gazelles, roe deer, wild goats, ibexes, antelope and mountain sheep. 6 You can eat any animal that has a divided hoof. But it must also chew the cud. 7 Some animals only chew the cud. Others only have a divided hoof. The camel, rabbit and rock badger chew the cud, but they don’t have a divided hoof. So you can’t eat them. They are not “clean” for you. 8 Pigs aren’t “clean” for you either. They have a divided hoof, but they don’t chew the cud. So don’t eat their meat. And don’t touch their dead bodies.
"


----------

